# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Crate Gasket

## Paul Pawlaczyk

Hello.
Can one of you fine colleagues please tell me a good source for crate gasketing? I'm looking for 3/4 to 1" wide poly/rubber/? material to use on a 60" x60" crate lid.
I feel really stupid because I can't even seem to think of the right name for this stuff. My internet searching has been fruitless.
Thanks in advance.
=P=

----------


## szaner

McMaster-Carr has a nice selection of neoprene gasket material that works well for crates. http://www.mcmaster.com/#neoprene-foam/=ncyio2

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look them up.
=P=

----------

